# Gardening



## Niko1 (Dec 21, 2018)

December photo contest


----------



## Niko1 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Duck*

Natural instict kicked in...


----------



## Niko1 (Dec 21, 2018)

*Photo contest*

No I didn’t do it!!! Seat belt was like that before I came?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She is so cute.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Niko1 said:


> No I didn’t do it!!! Seat belt was like that before I came?



Thanks for your interest and photos for the December photo Contest. Unfortunately, the last day to submit pic was Friday, December 21st and now the voting for the favorite photo has started.

Please feel free to vote for your favorite pics in the December Voting Poll and then watch for the January Photo Contest. 

Hope to see you submit a photo in the next contest and welcome to the forum.


----------

